# Warning to Wisconsin Horse owners



## mydaddysjag (Jan 28, 2010)

Especially if you live anywhere near Fond du Lac or New London. A convicted (multiple times over 25 years) sexual abuser and killer of horses named Sterling Rachwal has been released from the mental institution and is loose. He has been in and out of institutions and prison for decades and alway re-offends. He is currently in a halfway house in Fond du Lac, but his family lives in New London. The things this guy has done to horses is beyond appalling...you can Google him to find out more. Please spread the word so people can keep an eye out for any strangers near their animals. Some of the horses he has mutilated and killed. One was a pony, found dead and tied by the front legs over a fence post, with a broom handle shoved up its rectum. he has also rectally torn and cut the nipples off broodmares in foal. This guy is dangerous, and he will do it again.

Again, you can google search him to find all of the information you need to keep you on your toes.

He has been placing ads looking for horses in the past few days.

This guy is dangerous, and he will do it again.He drives a blue 1993 Ford F150.

Here are the charges from just one of his arrests:

Charge(s)

Count No. Statute Description Severity Disposition

1 943.10(1)(a) Burglary-Building or Dwelling Felony C Dismissed on Prosecutor's Motion

2 951.02 Mistreatment of Animals/Cause Death Felony E Guilty / No Contest

3 951.02 Mistreatment of Animals/Cause Death Felony E Dismissed on Prosecutor's Motion

4 944.17(2)© Sexual Gratification with an Animal Misd. A Dismissed on Prosecutor's Motion

5 944.17(2)© Sexual Gratification with an Animal Misd. A Dismissed on Prosecutor's Motion

6 951.02 Intentional Mistreatment of Animals Misd. A Guilty / No Contest

7 944.17(2)© Sexual Gratification with an Animal Misd. A Guilty / No Contest

View history and details of Charge(s)/Sentence(s)

If this is inappropriate to post, please PM me. I assume it is ok, as the information was on a agricultural news site.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 28, 2010)

If I lived in that area I'd certainly want to know about this. And the fact that he's looking for horses should be a heads-up for anyone selling right now.


----------



## Sheri Hill (Jan 28, 2010)

This is just totally disgusting! They should NOT let him out! The authorities should know he is posting want ads for horses. His charges on some that were dismissed on prosecutor's motion should NOT have been dismissed! Very scary and you Wisconsin folks be careful! I would be scared for my horses and my family. This guy is dangerous and God forbid he gets a child! These are the true monsters of the world not the fiction scary ones at the movies... I tell my kids all the time, they are not real but unfortunately there ARE people like this and worse in the world and although it is unimaginable and unfathomable they exist and THAT is very, very scary!

Sheri Hill


----------



## wantminimore (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't understand why on earth he is free.


----------



## minie812 (Jan 28, 2010)

I suspect the reason he is free is because not many states take animal abuse serious enough. Wait till he moves up to a child for his sexual satisfaction. I tell you if he ever came on my property



and ask questions last


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 28, 2010)

Why in the world would they let a repeat offender out?? Let him try to come here and "play" with our horses. We got something for him. Castrating tools! AHAHAHAHAHAA














This is just unbelieveable.


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 28, 2010)

You know, just the other day on the Carriage Driving List, they were discussing cutting older stallions. This led to a comical discussion of cutting older husbands (a discussion I did NOT participate in...




), however, maybe they weren't too far off in this circumstance!



Anyone for new legislation?

Being from Wisconsin, I remember when the guy was put away. The last case I remember is that he assaulted a very pregnant Arab mare, and the owners found her in shock and down in her stall. I do think that they managed to save her and the foal, and the foal went on to be successfully shown. The way it sounds, I think they were lucky!


----------



## SilverDollar (Jan 28, 2010)

Words escape me on this one. I did Google this guy and it seems that that are a LOT of equine discussion boards posting about his release, so that's good that the word is getting out. It looks like someone tried to post a notice on the Appleton Craigslist but it was flagged for removal--too bad. This guy sounds like he needs to be put away for life.


----------



## Genie (Jan 28, 2010)

THere are no words to describe what I think of this creature.

Too bad one of the horses was not able to make a well placed kick since the courts can't/won't protect our people or our animals.

This is really beyond belief but hopefull the people "make a lot of noise" press wise, where he lives.


----------



## mizbeth (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you for posting this. That is one sick man.....................and yes too bad he is out now. Just please all be careful.

Beth


----------



## Katiean (Jan 28, 2010)

D serve his full sentience or was he just let out? Usually they do not let repeat offenders out like that. Do they realize they will just be trying him again? This person should never be let out in the real world.


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Jan 29, 2010)

Totally disgusting.


----------



## Katiean (Jan 29, 2010)

I was talking to my farrier yesterday about this guy and she told me (without telling me the guys name) but Someone she thought she knew well and a fellow farrier was in PRISON in CA 10 years ago for rape and battery on women in their 60's and older. He is going to peoples homes! They found out because another person was searching someone else for crimes and this guts name came up on the top of the list.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 29, 2010)

I take it that Wisconsin is not a "three strikes you're out" for Felonies......Too bad.

The best people can do is watch the guy like a hawk......make it so he can't step outdoors without everyone knowing.


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Jan 29, 2010)

i think he has a fb, all the "living area" and name criteria fits, here's the link if u want to check it out

Sterling Rochwel

*ETA:* got this from another website and it confirms that this *IS* his facebook -

This guy may have written up his time at a mental hospital as part of his work history. He does some welding work.

*He drives a 1993 Ford F150, blue in color but not sure what shade of blue, and his license plate is GZ6576 *

He would be in his late 40's now.

On a job website, he has a picture of himself hugging a dog. Makes my skin crawl.

Looks like a very ordinary, normal guy. Dark hair, moustache.

He is unable to spell even the simplest, most basic words correctly. Like 'very' and words like that.

He has developed a method that in many states, he can't get charged for.

So it would seem he is very manipulative, very clever, and very adept at lying and working the system. And everyone else.

And can't spell.

Hopefully that will help you be on the watch.

I think making any assumptions about whether these people are a threat around children or not, is a bad idea. The bottom line is that all of his activities may not be known to the courts. Too, their behavior doesn't always stay the same over the years.

I understand in general, these people do tend to stick with one pattern. Even so, I wouldn't leave my kids around anyone. Anyone.

I don't feel cameras are the solution, they don't always help catch people and aren't a preventative. Being on site and being watchful is more effective.

got it from this website Here


----------



## Shari (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry but I was just cleaning my shot gun and it went off.

To many people like this get to walk and ruin other folks lives.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 29, 2010)

I just found this on the other horse forum.....

It seems unclear whether or not he really is at the halfway house.

White pages shows: Sterling Rachwal at 26 Amory Street in Fond du lac.

Berry house (half way house) address is 178 6th St. in Fond du lac.

There should be a WATCH LIST for animal abusers like him........much like the ones for Pedophiles! People with beloved Fur Family need to know who may be in their area!


----------



## Minimor (Jan 30, 2010)

> Sorry but I was just cleaning my shot gun and it went off.


Yep, that would be the way to deal with him IMO!
Ooops, I didn't know it was loaded.


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Feb 2, 2010)

just bumping this back up! maybe we could get it pinned?


----------



## Miniv (Feb 2, 2010)

This all makes me think people should form a group like "MADD" (Mothers Against Drunk Driving)........

But this would be something like "Mad Animal Abuser Watcher League" (MAAWL)

I started fuming over this Sterling Rachwal guy and then turned around and read another news story about some moron, John Fleet, in PA who set a five month old puppy on fire infront of his kids because the pup nipped him!!!

These stories are coming up too often these days.......Perhaps because no one is saying anything????


----------



## Allure Ranch (Feb 3, 2010)

_[SIZE=12pt]OMG that is throughly disgusting.... [/SIZE]_

Sick individual....


----------



## krissy3 (Feb 4, 2010)

this man would not be safe near me . I would commit the same crime to him. I will post his dirty name all over the net and my facebook and other horse blogs. Thank you


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 5, 2010)

"The evidence of a link between cruelty to animals and violence toward humans is compelling. In fact, people who abuse animals are five times more likely to commit violent crime, four times more likely to commit property crimes and three times more likely to have drug or disorderly conduct offenses.

Whenever an animal is abused, a chain reaction begins in the community. Not only does an innocent animal get injured, but the person who commits the offense often falls into a cycle that could ultimately result in violence against other people. Countless violent offenders such as those responsible for the Columbine shootings, as well as Jeffrey Dahmer, had histories of animal abuse. The Federal Bureau of Investigation even incorporates animal cruelty into its “threat assessment” technique. Animal abuse is something the FBI believes is prominently displayed in the histories of people who are habitually violent. "

This is a quote from an article written by someone from the humane society. This is a sick, sick human (and I use the term loosely) that society NEEDS to be protected from - he should have been incarcerated for LIFE.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 5, 2010)

Lori,

I've heard some statistics like that before.........Do you know where that quote comes from? It would be nice to know.

Thanks..... Ma---


----------

